# New Year meet - Emberton Country Park 29th Jan



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As there wasn't a lot of difference in the vote between Rickmansworth and Emberton I thought it would be nice to balance the areas that the meets are being held in and go a bit further north. I hope you all don't mind but I thought that as we were holding a meet kindly organised by Clare at Cassiobury Park we go hold the next one Emberton Country Park. The most popular date was the 29th January! 

So...please could you post on here if you would like to come! 29th January 2012, Emberton Country park, time to be confirmed!  I hope lots of you will still make it. any suggestions on times would be great!

Thank you.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I will definitely try! As it would be lovely to meet all the southern forum members  But I will have to let you know closer to the time to say if I can definitely come (so i'm not letting you down if I say yes now & anything changes) x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a yes from us


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> It's a yes from us


That's great Sarah, I was feeling bad as you said you wouldn't have voted for this venue so I am glad that you will still come.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I should be able to make it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes should be able to make it- weather permitting


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That's great Sarah, I was feeling bad as you said you wouldn't have voted for this venue so I am glad that you will still come.


Needs must  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree it's good to spread out the areas of meets fairly ... should still be able to make it but will confirm nearer the time. Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent choice, you're right to spread the meets out a bit.

Should be good to come bar something I don't yet know about cropping up


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Put me down as a definite maybe


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, we'll be there!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Date now in my diary


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll certainly try and make it but as i will have an exam coming up a couple of weeks later i might not manage it but would lovely to see you all.

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I'll certainly try and make it but as i will have an exam coming up a couple of weeks later i might not manage it but would lovely to see you all.
> 
> x


Hope you will be able to make it! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a definite maybe! I'll confirm nearer the time. I'll certainly try my best as I was disappointed not to be able to make today's meet. I did get the UPVC cleaner out though and made a real difference in my conservatory .......every cloud.....

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh thank you Sarah, that's a brilliant location for us! Count the Sharples Family in!

Harri x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great! Let's hope we don't have snow!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to come along .. I am desperate to meet my cockapoo friends .. I will try my best


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We would love to come, were so disappointed not to make Sunday. Gaia is already excited 

We will try not to cross everything for good weather to minimise the risk of injury


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great to hear that so many will be trying to come along. Daisy and I are very excited already as we like making new Cockapoo friends!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am hoping to come to the meet. I am trying to persuade my sister to come as I am a bit nervous of motorway driving with two kids and a dog on my own.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I can make this! Fingers crossed, as it's not far from me at all x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I think I can make this! Fingers crossed, as it's not far from me at all x


Would be great to see you and Rosie again


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Would be great to see you and Rosie again


Ooh, I'm excited at the prospect of meeting Remy! And, of course, seeing lovely Flo (and you!) again too.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dexter1011 said:


> Hi, I am hoping to come to the meet. I am trying to persuade my sister to come as I am a bit nervous of motorway driving with two kids and a dog on my own.


Hi Alison, you can have a lift with us if your sister doesn't come. You'd have to all be in the back of a small car with Dexter though so would be a bit cramped, but we don't mind if you don't!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

27 days to go!!


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

This so close to us it would be rude to say no. I can't say a definite yes but its a probably maybe and in the diary. Happy Days.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> 27 days to go!!


Are you going to start compiling a list for the meet - looks like it could be a big one? Very exciting....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes I will do it for tomorrow  What time shall we make it for 1pm? or morning 11am?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Yes I will do it for tomorrow  What time shall we make it for 1pm? or morning 11am?


Maybe do a poll?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just had an email about a family surprise party on that day 
If we meet at 11 I'll still come and go to the party later, but can't do 1pm now


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Just had an email about a family surprise party on that day
> If we meet at 11 I'll still come and go to the party later, but can't do 1pm now


11am is good for us xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

11 is good for me too.


----------



## Blyth (Oct 20, 2011)

Also hoping to join you with our 3 months old youngster


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

11 would be great for us too. Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

11 fine with me


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Do we know how many are coming to this? It's quite a long way for me in down south in Surrey ... but I would love to come ... will decide a bit nearer the time. 

Sue x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

11am is great with us too . Really looking forward to it!

Harri x


----------



## jeggle (Jul 23, 2011)

We live nearby so we'll be there. Looking forward to meeting lots of cockapoos!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Just had an email about a family surprise party on that day
> If we meet at 11 I'll still come and go to the party later, but can't do 1pm now


You have to be there- my hubby has a soft spot for Dylan


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it too...if anyone else in my area wants to go but does
not want to drive that far I'm happy to give them a lift ( as long as you don't mind sharing with me and Betty - she's actually quite good in the car ... honest!!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Emberton Meet 29th January 11am*

I thought I would do a little list of who is hopefully coming and confirm that we will be meeting at 11am on the 29th. 

I have trawled through the thread but if I have missed your name off please let me know  

*Members who are coming*

Laura + Izzie and Poppy ? I know it is a long way for you to come.. 
Sarah + Max
Mandy + Flo & Remy
Shirley + Monty & Milly
Sue + Maisie & Bess
Julie + Millie
Helen + Dylan
Clare + Obi
Jules + Betty ?
Karen + Rufus & Basil
The Sharples family + Luna
Sue + Gaia
Alison + Dexter
Louise + Rosie
The Green family + Sid
Jeggle + Hobbs
Colin + Betty
Sarah + Daisy

I think it is going to be a lovely get together with lots of owners and their lovely dogs and I am really looking forward to seeing everyone .


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to yes, it all depends on my mum though atm & i'm not sure we'll be able to make it with our circumstances atm :/ But I will confirm either way closer to the time x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I would like to yes, it all depends on my mum though atm & i'm not sure we'll be able to make it with our circumstances atm :/ But I will confirm either way closer to the time x


Thank you Laura, I will keep my fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you Laura, I will keep my fingers crossed. xx


Thank you  Would love to meet everyone! So we'll see  xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I thought I would do a little list of who is hopefully coming and confirm that we will be meeting at 11am on the 29th.
> 
> I have trawled through the thread but if I have missed your name off please let me know
> 
> ...


Oooh you can 100% add me & Archie to this  My hubby will be coming along too and wouldn't mind taking photos if you're all ok with that? (he's trying to build up his portfolio and would, if agreeable, add them to his website to flesh out what he can offer professionally?) We'd completely understand if you'd rather not have your photo taken/published


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, great you can make it - will be lovely to meet you and Archie ( and hubby too). You have the best (IMO) user name on here but don't know your real name??
No objections from me to photos being taking - it will be lovely to see some of the results. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

13 days to go and counting!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Oh, great you can make it - will be lovely to meet you and Archie ( and hubby too). You have the best (IMO) user name on here but don't know your real name??
> No objections from me to photos being taking - it will be lovely to see some of the results. Looking forward to seeing you.


 I'm another Sarah, but chose to spell it Sera (such a common name, I long to be called something rare and interesting like Demelza or Ida ... *sigh* damn my parents stunning lack of originality :laugh::laugh::laugh: )


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Oooh you can 100% add me & Archie to this  My hubby will be coming along too and wouldn't mind taking photos if you're all ok with that? (he's trying to build up his portfolio and would, if agreeable, add them to his website to flesh out what he can offer professionally?) We'd completely understand if you'd rather not have your photo taken/published


Hurray, so glad you can make it, can't wait to meet you and Archie at last! 

No problem from me about the piccies. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I'm another Sarah, but chose to spell it Sera (such a common name, I long to be called something rare and interesting like Demelza or Ida ... *sigh* damn my parents stunning lack of originality :laugh::laugh::laugh: )


Well at least Mrs Hippiechick is original - where did that come from


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Well at least Mrs Hippiechick is original - where did that come from


Long story ... I met Jules on an Internet dating site, when creating my account I needed to have a user name. I had a glasses case that had "Hippiechick" on the front, which kind of suited me (I so should have been born in the 40's so I could really take part and enjoy the 60's!!!)

When I got married I used a form for wedding planning and was Hippiechick on there, then when I got married I changed it to Mrs Hippiechick ... kind of stuck to it really in the absence of anything more suitable 

Phew, managed to condense that one nicely


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I'm so sorry but we are no longer able to come. Not because we don't want to but today Luna came into season (rather unexpectedly) so the meet will be slap bang in the middle of her three weeks off lead ban . 

Hope you all have a great time.

Harri x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Harri

So sorry to hear that, I was looking forward to meeting you all and Luna. I hope her season goes smoothly and doesn't last as long as Daisy's .

Hopefully we will meet you at a future meet.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia will be bringing both me and OH (Colin), quite happy to be photographed providing a very strong lens is used to prevent cracking


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Hi Alison, you can have a lift with us if your sister doesn't come. You'd have to all be in the back of a small car with Dexter though so would be a bit cramped, but we don't mind if you don't!


Thanks for the offer Helen, my sister is happy to come but we have a problem with the time as our girls don't finish gymnastics until 11.30. I am wondering whether to come up later. How long do you think everyone will be there for.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stephen and I are going to try to make it with Buzz, Yum-Yum and Yogi. It will just depend on a family thing the night before going to plan. Fingers crossed. J x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*11am 29th January, Emberton Country Park, Milton Keynes*

That's great, thank you for letting me know Julia 

So I think the final list is....

Laura + Izzie and Poppy?
Sarah + Max
Mandy + Flo & Remy
Shirley + Monty & Milly
Sue + Maisie & Bess
Julie + Millie
Helen + Dylan
Clare + Obi
Karen + Rufus & Basil
Sue + Gaia
Alison + Dexter
Louise + Rosie
The Green family + Sid
Jeggle + Hobbs
Colin + Betty
Sarah + Daisy
Sera & Archie
Julie, Stephen + Buzz, Yum Yum & Yogi
Deborah & Alfie
Steph & Bamse

Have I missed anyone? Its looks like it is going to be a big gathering of Poos! Let's keep our fingers crossed for good weather!  I seem to remember promising Chocolate Brownies at the last meet so I had better make sure I make plenty! 

Please let me know if you are no longer able to make it or would like to join us, I would hate for people to be left behind.

I have never been to this park before but having looked at the layout there is a visitor centre and refreshment place in the main carpark. I think this would be a good place to meet up. From this point there are trails that we can follow circling back where those who want to grab a coffee can do so. 

If anyone has been already or has any suggestions then do let me know, I am not the bossy type  and just want to make it a nice meet for everyone. 

Look forward to seeing you all.

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Thanks for the offer Helen, my sister is happy to come but we have a problem with the time as our girls don't finish gymnastics until 11.30. I am wondering whether to come up later. How long do you think everyone will be there for.


What time do you think you would get there? I am sure we will be there for a while it would be a case of catching us up or taking a short cut to where we were? I am happy to give you my mobile no. so that you can contact us when you get there.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My mum is having some treatment the next couple of weeks  So unfortunately she won't be up to going away for the weekend for the meet i'm afraid :/ But I hope everyone has a brill time, gutted to me missing it!  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> My mum is having some treatment the next couple of weeks  So unfortunately she won't be up to going away for the weekend for the meet i'm afraid :/ But I hope everyone has a brill time, gutted to me missing it!  xx


We'll see you some other time then Laura. I hope your mum's treatment goes well. S x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am very sad that you can't make it Laura but I really hope that your Mum is ok. xxxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> We'll see you some other time then Laura. I hope your mum's treatment goes well. S x


Yeah definitely meet some other time! & thank you Sue  x



Sezra said:


> I am very sad that you can't make it Laura but I really hope that your Mum is ok. xxxxx


Me too Sarah, but hope to make a future meet sometime, you going to the cockapoo olympics? & thank you  xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, that's the plan so will hopefully see you there. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Definitely making that, so see you there  & the gorgeous Daisy! x


----------



## jeggle (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi
Yep still coming, Hobbs will be bringing me and the children! Thanks for arranging it Sarah!
Jo


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Sarah but I don't have a problem now as both girls were more than happy to miss gymnastics as they loved the last cockapoo meet so much. Fingers crossed for nice weather.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

2 sleeps to go!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Sarah (and everyone)
I'm really sorry but we're not going to make the meet now. Phoebe, our 7 yr old, has joined Stagecoach ( theatre school) and is there from 10-1 every Sunday. 
I'm really disappointed as I was looking forward to seeing everyone but hey - who am I to get in the way of Phoebes stage plans!!!
I hope you all have a great time and I look forward to seeing all the photos! ( and I'll meet a lot of you at the 'poo Olympics!)

Pip x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we are going to need to wrap up warm - Siberian blast is on it's way
Really looking forward to seeing some familiar faces but also looking forward to meeting some new ones....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> 2 sleeps to go!!


Yay! 



Dexter1011 said:


> Thanks Sarah but I don't have a problem now as both girls were more than happy to miss gymnastics as they loved the last cockapoo meet so much. Fingers crossed for nice weather.


That's good 



PipE said:


> Hi Sarah (and everyone)
> I'm really sorry but we're not going to make the meet now. Phoebe, our 7 yr old, has joined Stagecoach ( theatre school) and is there from 10-1 every Sunday.
> I'm really disappointed as I was looking forward to seeing everyone but hey - who am I to get in the way of Phoebes stage plans!!!
> I hope you all have a great time and I look forward to seeing all the photos! ( and I'll meet a lot of you at the 'poo Olympics!)
> ...


Sorry to hear that we wont be seeing you.  Lizzie does a similar thing on a Saturday and loves it, maybe we have budding stars on our hands  Hooe to meet you sometime in the future. x



colpa110 said:


> I think we are going to need to wrap up warm - Siberian blast is on it's way
> Really looking forward to seeing some familiar faces but also looking forward to meeting some new ones....


Just checked, it does look chilly, have to wrap up warm!  

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I'm a 'maybe' for the meet at the moment as my DD is poorly. She has had 40+ temp since Monday and despite visit to Dr is not really improving. He said it was virus going round and nothing he could give her  . I'll only be able to come if she makes enough improvement. Will let you know Sat eve/early Sun am.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm a 'maybe' for the meet at the moment as my DD is poorly. She has had 40+ temp since Monday and despite visit to Dr is not really improving. He said it was virus going round and nothing he could give her  . I'll only be able to come if she makes enough improvement. Will let you know Sat eve/early Sun am.


Poor DD - hope she is feeling better soon and you and Obi are able make it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Really sorry i can't make this but at my parents for the weekend now, haven't seen them in a month and this is our first opportunity for a catch up. Have fun and i expect lots of pictures!!

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm a 'maybe' for the meet at the moment as my DD is poorly. She has had 40+ temp since Monday and despite visit to Dr is not really improving. He said it was virus going round and nothing he could give her  . I'll only be able to come if she makes enough improvement. Will let you know Sat eve/early Sun am.


Oh dear  Hope she feels better soon :hug: x



JulesB said:


> Really sorry i can't make this but at my parents for the weekend now, haven't seen them in a month and this is our first opportunity for a catch up. Have fun and i expect lots of pictures!!
> 
> x


Sorry to hear that you can't make it Jules, have a nice weekend with your parents. x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I hoping it will be so cold on Sunday that all the lakes will freeze over and I won't have to walk round with a soggy dog like I usually do when there's water around.

Clare - Hope DD is feeling better


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

embee said:


> I hoping it will be so cold on Sunday that all the lakes will freeze over and I won't have to walk round with a soggy dog like I usually do when there's water around.
> 
> Clare - Hope DD is feeling better


This is usually my thinking too Mandy but then find I am having kittens walking as my biggest fear is weller falling through the ice
I was even worrying walking around St Albans park the other week and that lake is only 2ft deep


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> This is usually my thinking too Mandy but then find I am having kittens walking as my biggest fear is weller falling through the ice
> I was even worrying walking around St Albans park the other week and that lake is only 2ft deep


OK so maybe that's not something to hope for then 

Sarah - Nicole is also coming with April (cockapoo), Poppy (Remy's mum) and new addition cocker (Tilda). She's also bringing a friend with Bailey (Remy's big brother) and Barney (a choccy puppy cockapoo). So that's 3 more 'poos and 2 cockers


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

embee said:


> OK so maybe that's not something to hope for then
> 
> Sarah - Nicole is also coming with April (cockapoo), Poppy (Remy's mum) and new addition cocker (Tilda). She's also bringing a friend with Bailey (Remy's big brother) and Barney (a choccy puppy cockapoo). So that's 3 more 'poos and 2 cockers


Wow! That's brilliant, there is going to be quite a turnout! 

I have called the park today as I have never been before. The walk round is just under two miles with 3 play areas for the kids on the way if we need to break it up. The cafe will be open for well needed hot drinks!  And Henry and I have been baking Chocolate Brownies and biscuits! 

Here are the details of the park if anyone needs them:

Emberton Country Park
Olney Road
Emberton
MK46 5FJ

Telephone: 01234 711575

I am about to wash Daisy but will pm my mobile no. to everyone a bit later. 

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a great day everyone... will be thinking of you all .. look forward to photos. Hope you can make it Clare and that your daughter is feeling better xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll be there with Rufus and Basil. I'm leaving the rest of the family at home as there is just too much going on! 

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh I'm so jealous! Would love to go! And it'll be so strange not being there seeing as we have nothing else planned at 11am. Oh well, only another week to go and we'll be back to normal.

Have a fab time everyone xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh I'm so jealous! Would love to go! And it'll be so strange not being there seeing as we have nothing else planned at 11am. Oh well, only another week to go and we'll be back to normal.
> 
> Have a fab time everyone xxx


Shame you are not coming..if you can get someone to look after Luna you could come anyway....you can share Betty for the day


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good news, DD is doing better today so as long as she's ok through the night then I will be going! Hurray :jumping:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh I'm so jealous! Would love to go! And it'll be so strange not being there seeing as we have nothing else planned at 11am. Oh well, only another week to go and we'll be back to normal.
> 
> Have a fab time everyone xxx


It won't be the same without your photos


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Good news, DD is doing better today so as long as she's ok through the night then I will be going! Hurray :jumping:


:jumping::twothumbs: hoping dd has a good night.....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I'll be there with Rufus and Basil. I'm leaving the rest of the family at home as there is just too much going on!
> 
> Karen xx



I am so looking forward to seeing you and Basil again and meeting Rufus! Would have been nice to meet your family too, but that will come later on, I'm sure 

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just done a quick head count and it seems we will have 20 families/owners and 28 dogs!  (26 Cockapoos and 2 Cocker Spaniels!) Shall I call ahead and warn them...The Cockapoos are coming!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Shame you are not coming..if you can get someone to look after Luna you could come anyway....you can share Betty for the day


Colin we'll miss you and Betty . I did think for a very short minute about coming without Luna but I just can't leave my baby at home. We'll catch up with you next time I hope


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have just done a quick head count and it seems we will have 20 families/owners and 28 dogs!  (26 Cockapoos and 2 Cocker Spaniels!) Shall I call ahead and warn them...The Cockapoos are coming!


That's a lot of brownies Sarah......see you tomorrow


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> That's a lot of brownies Sarah......see you tomorrow


I have made alot! Plus a huge tin of biscuits!  So excited!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Am so sorry but we won't be coming tomorrow out:

We spent hours in the car today, much longer than planned, and can't face doing the same tomorrow. Would be an hour and three quarters each way for us ... and the boys have lots going on, we need to be around a bit.

Was looking forward to meeting people, but will definitely go to the Bushy Park meet. Will arrange a Surrey one soon also.

Have fun everyone, and take lots of hoto:

S xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Am so sorry but we won't be coming tomorrow out:
> 
> We spent hours in the car today, much longer than planned, and can't face doing the same tomorrow. Would be an hour and three quarters each way for us ... and the boys have lots going on, we need to be around a bit.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Sue, I was looking forward to meeting you. I can understand though, life is hectic!  See you at the Bushy Park meet. x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So looking forward to tomorrow, slightly drunk now as just been to a 40th party! Let's hope no hangover tomorrow! See you there!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a fab walk everyone! Lots of pictures please and don't forget one of a hungover Louise


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know it's a bit last minute, but we are now able to come so will be there at 11am with Ruby and Pepper!

Thanks
Helen & Ian
xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Our babysitter pulled out so we're running a little late (in a petrol station en route currently) . We will be there as soon as poss!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We're just leaving a very cold & very foggy Banbury, looking forward to meeting everyone! Drive carefully people


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We're back, Archie has been washed and is now drying in front of the fire!

Thanks again for organising Sarah - you're a complete :star:

We all had so much fun I'll get a link for the photo's Jules took, it may take a few days though  

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another great meet.. lots lovely dogs and owners..
Betty has bathed and blasted to within an inch of her life.
A big thanks to Sarah for organising..oh and great brownies too...


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely to see everyone! Really great to see lots of 'poos running around having so much fun!

Thanks for arranging it Sarah!

Take care
H
xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Emily, Rosie and I all had a blast (thankfully the hangover was only slight!). Rosie has also been bathed, after once again going for a swim in the lake with Dylan! Thanks for the biscuits and brownies, delicious!

Now in front of the fire, warming up...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, and Emily now has Obi and Betty as favourites, to add to Betty Boo, who she is still in love with.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Some photos from today (post-swim!):


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a lovely morning, it's great to put some more faces to names. Don't the 'poos play beautifully together. Thanks Sarah.........yummy Brownies too  J x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We had the loveliest time at Emberton today. Thank you so much for everyone who came along. It was great to meet more lovely people from this forum and so many fabulous Cockapoos! I really couldn't believe how many dogs there were running around! 

I am just waiting for photobucket to upload and then will add the piccies! 

Thank you again to everyone for making it a brilliant Cockapoo meet!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving the pics! Wish i'd been able to make it but only just back from my parents.

x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a great meet! Thanks Sarah for organising it and for the yummy brownies Such a fantastic sight to see so many 'poos bounding around together and I hope everyone's ears have recovered from the soundtrack courtesy of Dylan :embarrassed:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks from me too Sarah for organising the meet and making such delicious brownies! Yum! It was lovely seeing the 'Poos play so beautifully together and great to put so many faces to names. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully this link will work https://picasaweb.google.com/101156...authkey=Gv1sRgCLfP2Pblk9XQ5AE&feat=directlink

Some great photos


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Hopefully this link will work https://picasaweb.google.com/101156...authkey=Gv1sRgCLfP2Pblk9XQ5AE&feat=directlink
> 
> Some great photos


What great photos!  Thanks Sera.

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> What great photos!  Thanks Sera.
> 
> Karen xx


you're very welcome, glad the link works!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for a lovely walk today, it was so nice to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones too! 

Brilliant photos Sera and Sarah the brownies were really good!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Hopefully this link will work https://picasaweb.google.com/101156...authkey=Gv1sRgCLfP2Pblk9XQ5AE&feat=directlink
> 
> Some great photos


Lovely pictures! I am having so much trouble with photobucket! Will get mine up eventually!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pictures are fab... so jealous cockapoo heaven x x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely pictures of happy 'poos! Looks like a great time was had by all. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, great photos Sera, what a lovely sight, I wonder what other visitors must have thought ....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> What lovely pictures of happy 'poos! Looks like a great time was had by all. x


Sorry you couldn't make it in the end Sue, hopefully see you at the next one.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for arranging it Sarah, we had a great time! Your brownies were scrummy too, I will be looking up the recipe!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh at last!!!!!!!  Photos......























































If you would like to have a look at all of mine the album is here:

http://photobucket.com/Embertonmeet


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Thanks so much for arranging it Sarah, we had a great time! Your brownies were scrummy too, I will be looking up the recipe!!


I will pm you the recipe  You can never get the Hummingbird recipes online.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great little clip of the Poos running around!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the photos Sarah


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Sarah. Lovely photos. 

........Could I have the Brownie recipe too please? ....pretty please?

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photos and a huge turnout for a lovely poo walk. glad you all had a good time!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Thanks Sarah. Lovely photos.
> 
> ........Could I have the Brownie recipe too please? ....pretty please?
> 
> Karen xx


I will post it on here and then anyone can have it who wants it! 

*Sarah's (Hummingbird) Traditional Brownies*

Preheat oven to 170 degrees
You will need a baking tray of approx 33cm*23cm*5cm lined with grease proof paper.

*Ingredients*

200g dark chocolate
175g unsalted butter
325g caster sugar
130g plain flour
3 eggs

*Method*

Put the chocolate and the butter into a heatproof mixing bowl and melt over a saucepan of simmering water. Leave until melted and smooth.
Remove from heat and add the sugar, stir well and then add the flour. Mix well until completely incorporated. Stir in the eggs until thick and smooth.

Spoon into the prepared baking tray and bake for 30-35 mins or until flaky on the top and soft in the middle. Leave to cool completely before dusting with icing sugar.

Nice and easy!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Sarah for arranging today, we really enjoyed our first Poo meet and sooo looking forward to the next, although Gaia's not so sure about the after meet bath


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarah, thank you for organising today we all had a lovely time and the chocolate brownies were fab. Looking forward to the next meet.

Alison, Mark, Katie, Megan and Dexter


----------



## mibbit (Aug 10, 2011)

Was brilliant to see so many cockapoos! Thanks for organising Sarah + lovely brownies 

They were all so well behaved and friendly!

Here's a pic of our Max (front), with.... (Sarette help me out with the identification)?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

mibbit said:


> Was brilliant to see so many cockapoos! Thanks for organising Sarah + lovely brownies
> 
> They were all so well behaved and friendly!
> 
> Here's a pic of our Max (front), with.... (Sarette help me out with the identification)?


Max with Yogi and Yum-Yum I do believe  xx


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

What a great day! There were so many dogs and they all got on so well. Was nice to put faces to names....look forward to the next one


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

*Little video*

I took a short clip while we chatting away and when I heard the soundtrack it was quite funny - no offence to anyone who comes from Hayling Island...Colin!  :roll eyes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUXdhIY7da4


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I took a short clip while we chatting away and when I heard the soundtrack it was quite funny - no offence to anyone who comes from Hayling Island...Colin!  :roll eyes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUXdhIY7da4


Ha ha ha ha! That is so funny! Nice one Colin.  Actually I wasted some of my youth on Hayling Island beach! 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Sorry you couldn't make it in the end Sue, hopefully see you at the next one.


Oh I will definitely be at the next one. Lovely photos and video ... it always strikes me at meets how happily all the dogs play together, no agression at all.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha Colin .. I was born in Hayling Island.... Fish & Chip smell yummmmyyy .. ok only teasing .. born in Berkshire actually lol ...

What a lovely meet, so many there ... great pics .... lovely to try and guess all the cockapoos and owners in the pics ... its a tricky one though, too many of you, but all with gorgeous dogs


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I took a short clip while we chatting away and when I heard the soundtrack it was quite funny - no offence to anyone who comes from Hayling Island...Colin!  :roll eyes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUXdhIY7da4


It's a lie ....that so wasn't me..... ( Clare you are big big trouble)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It's a lie ....that so wasn't me..... ( Clare you are big big trouble)


 Shall I take the audio off?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How fitting, that last post made me a veteran cockapo at least I made it before some one from hayling island does me in


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

yay, welcome 'old one'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> How fitting, that last post made me a veteran cockapo at least I made it before some one from hayling island does me in


Congrats veteran ... you are so gonna be got by someone from Hayling Island ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare...my blood is on your hands..... but It DOES smell of chip fat ( well at least around the amusement park bit anyway )


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I took a short clip while we chatting away and when I heard the soundtrack it was quite funny - no offence to anyone who comes from Hayling Island...Colin!  :roll eyes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUXdhIY7da4


That'll be my wet Archie at the beginning of the clip - he was so happy today, he genuinely loves other dogs so big thanks to everyone for letting him play with your gorgeous 'poos 

I once spent a very drunken girls weekend in Hayling Island - the bracing sea air works wonders for a hangover


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh I'm so envious- it looks like you all had a fantastic time (and yummy brownies!!). Really wish we could have made it. The photos are great too!
I hope I get to meet you all soon 
Pip XX


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow how jealous are we? Lots of poos, lots of fun, and lots of brownies!!!!! Very very jealous but glad you all had a good time. Photos and videos are brill


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Wow how jealous are we? Lots of poos, lots of fun, and lots of brownies!!!!! Very very jealous but glad you all had a good time. Photos and videos are brill


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I'm just going to Google Hayling Island!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like you all had fabulous day.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Sarah it was great fun. Here's a video we took, you've got to be quick to spot the 'poos. I do apologise if I've missed anyone out :-S J x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jyW-5IOblY


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great video, lovely to see as I wasn't there. Haven't some of the pups grown! x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Another great video - bringing all their names up while they were on the move was brilliant!

Some great pictures and vids all round!

Ian


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing- would love to come to one of the 'poo meets!!
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You definitely see what a big group we were in the video and how many dogs! A truly great sight to behold!


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thanks Sarah it was great fun. Here's a video we took, you've got to be quick to spot the 'poos. I do apologise if I've missed anyone out :-S J x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jyW-5IOblY


Great video guys! it was poomania lol

Nicky


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

A few more pics:










And it wan't just the 'poos who enjoyed the water!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos Helen! I think that is Daisy in the water with Dylan! I thought she had only gone in to chase the ducks! My Daughter regretted that paddle in the lake as she discovered that her wellies leaked!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I love all these pictures, they make me smile from ear to ear!!! I love seeing all the 'poos looking so happy and full of beans 

Looking forward to the next meet!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is a sight that will stay with me for a while...all those happy Cockapoos running around playing together! 

Mini meet for us Oxfordshire Owners?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It is a sight that will stay with me for a while...all those happy Cockapoos running around playing together!
> 
> Mini meet for us Oxfordshire Owners?


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes!!!

Or anyone who wants to join us, but a meet around Bicester/Banbury/Oxford area would be fab


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a massive smile looking through these comments and seeing the pics and videos. We had such a great time and cant wait for the next one. Thank you so much for organise and the chocolate brownies were delish, the kids were thrilled with the biscuits.

We arrived slightly later than planned and and wondered if we would find where everyone was.....find everyone? we couldn't miss everyone there were so many people and poos there, what a great sight.

The kids were sooo excited to see so many 'sid's' in one place. 

excellent


----------

